# OMG GVT and legs



## Copia (Apr 10, 2007)

I swear it is torture 10 sets 10 reps not even joking I couldn't walk up the stairs to my room so I can only imagine how I am going to feel tomorrow morning. 

 

My right knee seems to be just slightly uncomfortable what should I do just wrap it with some of that heat on or just suck it up.


----------



## katt (Apr 10, 2007)

It depends on what your pain tolerance is I guess... what slightly means to one person is different to another.

I'd ice it, to relieve any swelling that may be going on in there.  

Yeah,, legs are killer.  Wait till tomorrow !


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 10, 2007)

No wait til the day AFTER tomorrow...


----------



## katt (Apr 10, 2007)

Totally.... and then try to sit down on the toilet without screaming!   

It's really not funny.... well, sort of


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah thats the way it always is for me...not the next day but the day after. I find that stretching after I take a shower in the morning works wonders for me.


----------



## Copia (Apr 10, 2007)

LOL! i forgot it is always worse two days later for some reason. My god it hurts I am walking around like I just came back from a prison shower room.


----------



## Spud (Apr 10, 2007)

What is GVT?


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 11, 2007)

Copia said:


> LOL! i forgot it is always worse two days later for some reason. My god it hurts I am walking around like I just came back from a prison shower room.




Drop the soap did ya 

This was funny just what I needed to start my morning...do some stretching and you'll at least get some flexability so you can function.


----------



## LoadedBats (Apr 11, 2007)

Spud said:


> What is GVT?



German Volume Training, you can look it up here on a search, or google it.  There are some good articles on it at t-nation as well.  You basically pick one exercise per movement and do 10 sets for 10 reps. with about 60 seconds rest between sets.  It's brutal.


----------



## Copia (Apr 11, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Drop the soap did ya
> 
> This was funny just what I needed to start my morning...do some stretching and you'll at least get some flexability so you can function.




I am glad that one man's hurt is another man's morning starter  

And its not bad lol but i know its gonna be bad tomorrow.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been there.  You're going to walk around for the next couple days as if you've crapped your pants.  Once the muscle soreness goes away, you'll have a day or two to relax your legs and then do it all over again.

Of course if your knee is seriously hurt...


----------



## Copia (Apr 11, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I've been there.  You're going to walk around for the next couple days as if you've crapped your pants.  Once the muscle soreness goes away, you'll have a day or two to relax your legs and then do it all over again.
> 
> Of course if your knee is seriously hurt...





Knee is good, i went to the sauna today so should be fine until the next torture day.


----------



## zhixiong (Jun 6, 2007)

Copia said:


> LOL! i forgot it is always worse two days later for some reason. My god it hurts I am walking around like I just came back from a prison shower room.



Me too! The feeling is the worst, 2 days after the gym session. Why is this so?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2007)

GVT on leg day takes some balls, I remember those days.


----------



## MUbodbuilder (Jun 6, 2007)

iv done GVT with legs.  i couldnt stand to do them with squats so i used leg presses untill i could do em on squats.  killer workout though.  its the best way to quickly shock your legs into growing and you dont spend 45min in the gym that day either!  unless you cant walk out that is 

then the insuline spike after that...your legs get huge!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 6, 2007)

IMO GVT is a pretty crappy way to work out.. unless your extremely advanced and are looking for a "shock" of sorts.


I wouldnt waste my time otherwise.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 6, 2007)

Don't do anything that hurts you.  If this is too much volume for your joints to handle, then don't hurt yourself just so you can do 10 sets of 10 reps.  You may also consider re-evaluating your squat form to ensure that you are not doing anything that is injurious.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jun 6, 2007)

katt said:


> Totally.... and then try to sit down on the toilet without screaming!


 

No shit!  

Guys have it easy  I have to squat down to the bowl (and get back up  ) 7-10 times per day !


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> IMO GVT is a pretty crappy way to work out.. unless your extremely advanced and are looking for a "shock" of sorts.
> 
> 
> I wouldnt waste my time otherwise.



I agree with this 100%. Not necessarily that it's a waste of time, but it's an advanced lifting technique just like HIT, etc. Not something that should be done on a regular basis, whatsoever.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 6, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> IMO GVT is a pretty crappy way to work out.. unless your extremely advanced and are looking for a "shock" of sorts.
> 
> 
> I wouldnt waste my time otherwise.




My Body grows the best when its shocked like a lot of people.  I wouldn't really say its a waste of time its  sort of the polar opposite of MAX-OT.  Im going to run it again in 3 months take a week off then do max-ot should be great.  Poliquin in my mind is the best strength trainer in the world.


----------



## Yanick (Jun 6, 2007)

I totally agree that such routines should be used sparingly and only as a change of pace from your usual training. My body can't handle that kind of stuff anymore, but on the other hand all i need to do is think about squatting and my legs get bigger, lol.

Oh yea, never ever use heat right after an injury. First 48 hours is always ice, then you can do ice/heat or just heat. Priority is to get the inflammation down and get proper perfusion of the damaged tissue to allow repairs.


----------



## Hialeahchico (Jun 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *Copia*
> I swear it is torture 10 sets 10 reps not even joking I couldn't walk up the stairs to my room so I can only imagine how I am going to feel tomorrow morning.
> 
> My right knee seems to be just slightly uncomfortable what should I do just wrap it with some of that heat on or just suck it up.



Damm kinkery suck it up


----------



## Hoglander (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't keep up with all the terms and articles and such but....  I love muscle pain, I find it addictive. It's like a long lost love found again. : ) For me muscle pain means progress and means time get off my butt and flush it out before tomorrow comes. It's a pain that makes me smile. I like to flush out leg pain with beer and a long light jog with my dogs. It's a great excuse to get outside in the fresh air.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 7, 2007)

Copia said:


> Knee is good, i went to the sauna today so should be fine until the next torture day.



Speaking as someone who's gone through knee surgery because of lousy squat form, ICE.  Even if your knee is fine, get in the habit if icing them down the instant you finish your leg routine.  No matter what routine, ice them down.  Prevention is always better than a cure.


----------



## Rubes (Jun 7, 2007)

10 sets of 10! id rather shoot myself in the foot


----------

